# Servo drill spindle removal



## Steve Bergeron (Dec 23, 2022)

I have a servo drill that has some slop in the spindle.   It is end play.  

can anyone point me towards any help on getting the spindle out of the housing?

steve


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 24, 2022)

Please give more detail, description of your problem. Also posting some pictures will be helpful.


----------

